# Kameleon Dark Facebook 1.6.3 - Self Theming



## B-boy™ (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm attempting to make my Kameleon Series apps be more in depth with their theming and this is what I have so far.. I had all of Facebook inverted but my friends list was black on black and I fought it for 4 hours and couldn't get the text white so I had to use theBowers' BnB fb as the base for this one so credit to him.. A few of his icons are included also like the widget arrows..

For anyone wondering what's the point of Kameleon apps, I have 9 themes out and theming every apk/app for each theme takes up a lot of extra time so I started taking all my apks that I edit xmls in and pointed all those lines to primary sytem text colors that I edit in framework-res.. then in framework-res, I point as many xml's to the primary as well so that all I have to do per theme is edit just a couple xmls.. makes it a lot easier.. So, this idea came into play with universal apks/apps like calculator, GB Keyboards, Facebook, GoogleVoice and GoogleQuickSearch so that if a user is on any of my themes (or any theme that changes the primary and secondary text colors) these apks will 'self theme'.. meaning that all the text colors that I have chosen to edit will become the color of the theme.. Now, I'm attempting to make it deeper by having the apps call on system png's also.. So on these 2 Kameleon Facebooks, it's calling on the button sets for the buttons and for the outline headers and notification bar... it's just different, nothing out of the blue spectacular but I like it.. I included 2 versions of this.. 1 is for anyone using any of my themes since the buttons are themed and the other is a universal one that is calling on a new button I made just for the app internally so it's a basic inverted version of my Kameleon Facebook...All the colored version in the screenshots are of the Kameleon Facebook and the 2 with white are what the Universal version will look like.. Enjoy!

*Shows up as Dark Facebook in the app drawer now*

*Install instructions:*

1. uninstall the stock facebook first.. if you're using a different inverted one then this should install right over it...

2. download the app you want and choose to install it like a normal app

*DOWNLOAD LINKS:*

1. http://bit.ly/Kameleon163DarkFacebookMyThemes *For anyone using my Themes *- You can try this regardless. if you have dark buttons then it should look great..

2. http://bit.ly/UniversalKameleon163Facebook *Universal style*


----------

